# Patrolman Chad Spicer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Patrolman Chad Spicer 
*Georgetown Police Department
Delaware*
End of Watch: Tuesday, September 1, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 29
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, September 1, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Patrolman Chad Spicer was shot and killed as he and his partner attempted to stop a vehicle that had been involved in an shooting a short time earlier.

All three suspected exited the vehicle and began to flee on foot. One of the suspects immediately opened fire on the officers, fatally wounding Patrolman Spicer before he was even able to exit the patrol car. His partner was also shot and critically wounded.

Two of the suspects were apprehended, but the suspect who fired the shots remains at large.

Patrolman Spicer had served with the agency for one year and had previously served with the Bridgeville Police Department for three years. He is survived by his wife and daughter.
Agency Contact Information
Georgetown Police Department
335 N Race Street
Georgetown, DE 19947

Phone: (302) 856-6613

_*Please contact the Georgetown Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP Officer Spicer


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

REST IN PEACE Sir


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Officer Spicer


----------



## BizzyNCo (Mar 14, 2009)

RIP Officer Spicer

In my thoughts and prayers


----------



## CollegePDispatch (Nov 4, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Go with God Officer Spicer, you've earned a rest. May you killer be caught and pay dearly for his crimes.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Rest well brother...

The community of Georgetown mourns after Chad Spicer , a 29-year-old police officer, was shot and killed after attemping to stop a vehicle that had been involved in an earlier shooting. Also injured was fellow police officer Shawn Brittingham, who is in guarded but stable condition in a Delaware hospital.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in peace P.O. Spicer. Thoughts and prayers as well for P.O. Brittingham's speedy recovery.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Spicer.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer Spicer.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Get well soon Officer Brittingham. We always focus on the dead and sometimes forget about those who survived. Thanks Gil for posting this. Officer Spicer no longer needs our prayers, his place is already for him in Heaven, Officer Brittingham needs to recover for his sake and that of his family, both at home and at work.

Thanks again Gil.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Patrolman Chad Spicer UPDATE*

An email I received yesterday....



> Dear Admin.
> 
> I am a resident of lower Delaware near the area where Officer Chad Spicer was killed. I was looking around the net to find a tribute to him and came across your site. I appreciate you posting this and all the kind words. I noticed you did not have his badge number, it was *908-3*. Also if you are so inclined to let the members of you board know _*the 3rd person involved in his shooting has been caught and he was not the shooter. The shooter was one of the 2 they caught that night.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------

